# Need a lot of meal ideas.



## Alx26 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi there.
Well I am a teenager and I am sick of eating crappy food all the time. My parents neither want nor can cook anything proper so most of the time I end up eating Chips(french fries) with burgers or frozen to bake fish and peas.
Sometimes I eat baked chicken with rice/pasta and sweetcorn. And I am sick of it. 
I need a lot of nice, healthy simple meal ideas. For breakfast, launch(most likely eaten in school) and dinner. Please people consider that I am a totall cooking newbie and don't have access to all the ingredients I will need so please kind of try to keep the recipes simple with ingredients available at most supermarkets. I also kind of need most of the recipies to help me bodybuild. So the more protein there is the better  
I've been searching a lot of sites for recipes but I can't really find any tasty and simple ones.

I need a lot of breakfast Ideas I can have(healthy and very filling). Some launch ideas which I can pack(sandwiches, cold pasta) And of course dinner Ideas which are high in protein and very tasty(for example tasty chicken recipes, pasta souces, stir fries, things like that). I really not able to spend all the time on the internet to look for all those recipes because there are to many of them . 

So please can you help me and post one or two meal ideas with very detailed instructions please. I would greatly apreciate it


----------



## Debbie (Feb 11, 2006)

Have you tried going to this site? http://www.kraftfoods.com/kf   I use it quite often.. it has tons of easy recipes, and with products easily available. Plus, there is a cooking school there also. And you can sign up to receive in the snail mail a cooking magazine they send out 5 times a year and its FREE! with tons of recipes in that also. 
but here is an easy one my teenagers liked:
 Easy Barbecued Meatballs
3/4 pound hamburger
3/4 cups bread crumbs
2 tablespoons grated onion
1 beaten egg
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1/4 cup milk
Make into small balls. Put in a bottom of a 9x9 inch baking dish without browning.  Pour Barbecue sauce over all.  Cover and bake for 1 1/2 hours at 350 degrees, or until down.  ( if small balls they can get done quicker) 
Barbecue Sauce
1/4 cup onion, Grated
2 tablespoons brown sugar
1/4 to 1/2 cup water
1 cup ketchup
3/8 cup vinegar
Mix all ingredients together until brown and sugar is dissolved.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 11, 2006)

Here is a great recipe that can be eaten for breakfast or dinner. 

Easy Skillet Frittata

3 tablespoons oil 
2 cups frozen shredded hash brown potatoes
¼ cup diced green bell pepper
6 eggs, beaten
10 slices cooked bacon, crumbled
½ cup cheese
2 tablespoons milk or water

Heat oil in large non-stick skillet. Add potatoes and green pepper; cook 5 minutes or until potatoes are browned, stirring occasionally. Mix eggs and milk in small bowl. Pour egg mixture evenly over potatoes and green pepper; sprinkle with bacon. Cover and reduce heat to low. Cook 8-11 minutes or until eggs are set. Sprinkle with cheese. Cover and heat until cheese melts. Cut into wedges and serve.

This next recipe is really simple. Just boil 1-2 chicken breasts in water to cook the chicken. Depending on the size of the chicken breasts it should only take 10 minutes in boiling water. To check and see if the breasts are done, cut one in half and no pink should be showing. 

Chicken Pasta Salad

1 envelope Italian salad dressing mix
3 cups uncooked medium shells
1 (16 oz.) package frozen broccoli, green beans, and onions, thawed
8 oz. cooked chicken, diced
1 tablespoon grated Parmesan cheese

Prepare dressing as directed on package. Set aside. Cook pasta as directed. Rinse pasta with cold water and drain. Run cold tap water over vegetables to thaw completely. Drain. Combine pasta, vegetables, chicken, and cheese in a large bowl. Toss with prepared dressing. Chill. Serve on lettuce, if desired.

Serves: 4

This is another easy favorite recipe that is great for lunch or as a side dish for dinner.

Black Bean Salad
Makes 6 to 8 servings

2 cans black beans, drained and rinsed
1 can of corn, drained
1 red bell pepper, seeded & deribbed
1 green bell pepper, seeded & deribbed
1 yellow bell pepper, seeded & deribbed
1/2 cup red onion
1 clove garlic, minced
1 teaspoon cilantro
1/4 cup olive oil
4-5 tablespoons red wine vinegar
1 teaspoon lime juice
Freshly ground pepper
Salt
Tortilla chips

Cut all the bell peppers and the red onion into 1/4 inch dice. In a salad bowl, combine the black beans, bell peppers, onion, corn kernels, garlic and cilantro and toss to mix. Add the olive oil, vinegar, lime juice and salt and pepper to taste and toss again. Serve with tortilla chips.

Good luck and hopefully these recipes will be helpful.


----------



## QSis (Feb 11, 2006)

Alx26,

I recommend that you buy a crockpot. You can cook easy and delicious recipes for dinner, while you are school. And have leftovers for lunches.

Here's an example. No kidding - crockpots are great!  W

Lee

Old Fashioned Pot Roast Dinner

6 small potatoes
6 small onions 
6 medium carrots 
1 boneless beef chuck roast (approximately 3 pounds) 
Salt and pepper to taste 
1 cup water 

Place all ingredients in your slow cooker in the order listed. Cover and cook on low for 8 hours.

Try these 3 ingredient recipes. There are others with 4 or 5 ingredients, too.

http://busycooks.about.com/cs/crockpotrecipes/a/3ingredcrock.htm


----------



## Alx26 (Feb 11, 2006)

Thans a lot guys, I will try to make some of those dishes, but keep them coming


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 11, 2006)

One of the easiest breakfasts that I have is simply cottage cheese and fruit. The protein is a really good "pick me up" and the fruit gives you some carbohydrate and fiber. You could also add in a grain source (some granola, or an english muffin) if you wanted as well.

*Lunch Ideas:* Sandwiches (peanut butter, low fat turkey, cheese, tuna - just make sure to include a protein source in your sandwich), pita bread and hummus (hummus has lots of protein), veggie sticks and low fat dip, cottage cheese/yogurt (you can get individual sized containers to bring to school), fruit, soup in a thermos. 

*Supper Ideas:* Soups, meal sized salads w/ a protein source (eggs, tuna, cottage cheese, chopped chicken breast, etc.), frozen mixed vegetables w/ rice and a fish filet (you can get frozen, pre-portioned/seasoned fish filets at all supermarkets... just look in the frozen fish section), simple bean chili (recipe here: http://vegetarian.allrecipes.com/az/InsnlysyVgtrinChili.asp ) 

Also, here is a link you might find helpful.. it has links to healthy meal ideas and such: http://www.healthyeating.net/he_6a.htm 

Hope that helps!!


----------

